# équivalent de devc++ sur mac?



## nes295 (13 Décembre 2003)

existe-t-il un équivalent de devc++ sur mac ou unautre compilateur en langage c???
merci d'avance.


----------



## kisco (13 Décembre 2003)

si tu es sous Mac OS X il y a les outils de développement d'Apple   qui sont vraiment très bien !
Dev tools Apple : XCode


----------



## nes295 (15 Décembre 2003)

le souci c que je suis sous mac os 9.1. Connais-tu un autre compliateur?


----------



## plumber (17 Décembre 2003)

metrowerks code warrior j'ai encore une vieille version
os 9 si t'es sur paris envois moi un email


----------



## Potof (26 Novembre 2007)

j'ai moi même un mac avec xcode, mais je n'arrive pas à faire d'édition de liens... comme sous dev c++ que j'utilise en cours dans options de projets...

que faut il faire?

du reste xcode est quand même très très lourd et se rapproche plus de l'usine à gaz qu'autre chose... Mes besoins scolaires se limitant au C, n'y a t il pas autre chose de plus léger sous mac pour éditer/compiler du langage C?

merci


----------



## tatouille (26 Novembre 2007)

lire la doc xcode
un simple editeur de texte et gcc g++ via ton terminal
ou makefile pour etre plus comfortable, 

pour simplifier la meme chose depuis 30 ans sous unix-like


----------



## Potof (26 Novembre 2007)

je connais pas la commande dans le terminal!
j'ai essayé pleins de trucs j'y arrive pas -

et comme la doc de x code est en anglais...


----------



## Warflo (26 Novembre 2007)

```
$ gcc main.c -o main
$ ls
>> main.c main

$ gcc -c util.c main.c
$ ls
>> util.c util.o main.c main.o
$ gcc util.o main.o -o main
$ ls
>> util.c util.o main.c main.o main

$ ./main
```
__


----------



## Eul Mulot (26 Novembre 2007)

Quelle commande ? gcc ? Make ?

Edit: Grillé pour gcc

Sinon pour make il faut qu'il y ai un fichier nommé makefile avec les targets et dependences, si ce n'est pas un fichier nommé makefile, il faut faire make -f nomFichier

Cas avec un fichier makefile present et nommé ainsi 

```
make
```

Ou si le "makefile" n'est pas nommé makefile

```
make -f monFichier
```


----------

